# New 6inch Black Mask Elong



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

just picked up this guy today from a fellow p-fury member.
Moved some community fish outta my 55 gal to give him a new home.

You'll notice if you look close he has some gill curl forming. He also has black spots over the length of his body....parasitic flukes i believe. Treated with prazi a few minutes ago so hopefully i can get rid of them soon....










































All in all a beautiful fish. His mask came out in force after 10 minutes or so of being in the new tank.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

They will go away....looks good.


----------



## Bsixxx (Aug 31, 2006)

flashover00 said:


> just picked up this guy today from a fellow p-fury member.
> Moved some community fish outta my 55 gal to give him a new home.
> 
> You'll notice if you look close he has some gill curl forming. He also has black spots over the length of his body....parasitic flukes i believe. Treated with prazi a few minutes ago so hopefully i can get rid of them soon....
> ...


gorgeous tank and fish!!

good luck and i hope those parasites go away


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

looks great but u shoulda posted in pics forum


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Damn nice pick up man... I knew you couldnt resist for the price he was being offered for!


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

wow he looks amazing great pick up...so if your elong is in your 55 what happened to your sanchezi


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

thats a nice lookin elong dude, very beautiful


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Disease, Parasite, and Injury Forum*_


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

coutl said:


> wow he looks amazing great pick up...so if your elong is in your 55 what happened to your sanchezi


he's back in his original home in the bedroom bowfront. 
He's still pretty small, so im not worried about tank size yet with him. Sometime this summer i'll pick up another 55 gal for the double stand and move him to a new setup.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

off topic


flashover00 said:


> looks great but u shoulda posted in pics forum


thanks....*LOL..you had 550 posts like two days ago...JESUS*
[/quote]
i think he had 550 post yesterday lol

i hope your elongs gets better maybe you can take some pictures of your sanchezi in his new home soon


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

really 550?? anyway its fixed now i was wrong


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

flashover00 said:


> Damn nice pick up man... I knew you couldnt resist for the price he was being offered for!


I was sittin next to the girl skimming through the new posts and i happened to say "damn thats a good deal" ...she offered to pay for him being the wonderful girl that she is
[/quote]

Wow, shes def. a keeper... mine would just say you dont have room, or do you really need another tank?


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

therizman1 said:


> Damn nice pick up man... I knew you couldnt resist for the price he was being offered for!


I was sittin next to the girl skimming through the new posts and i happened to say "damn thats a good deal" ...she offered to pay for him being the wonderful girl that she is
[/quote]

Wow, shes def. a keeper... mine would just say you dont have room, or do you really need another tank?
[/quote]

lol...usually i hear that as well. Its quid pro quo ....i had to follow her around shopping this weekend.


----------

